# Can i get a job after 4 years of education gap?



## Kingston (Oct 9, 2013)

Hello,I am a guy.I am 20 yrs old..
I did my 10th in 2008 with 79% and 12th in 2010 with 60%..
All problems started after this.. I joined engineering in 2010,Branch E&C. I passed 1st year somehow. 2nd yr i got total 9kts and one more yr wasted trying to clear them.I dropped out this year.. So 3+1 yrs..
I realised now that most MNC DNT CONSIDER STUDENTS WITH MORE THAN 2 YRS GAP..I have double that.. I want to do BCA then MCA.. Thats 6 yrs.. I wil be 26 yr old by the time i pass.. Can anyone tel me truth about placement,walk ins and job opportunities and wil my bca and mca be worth it?..Plz help i am really deppressed.. Whats my future?


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 10, 2013)

u need a career counseling session
visit some good counselors


----------



## sandeep410 (Oct 11, 2013)

So how many drops do you have one or two???
Anyway you should have continued your engineering. Passing 1st year is the hardest rest of year is manageable.
Also theres no guarantee that you would not get a drop while doing BCA or MCA.
Dont dream of working in MNC. Working in small companys is also good and you have better job security in smaller company's.

You can also try freelancing option if you have right amount of skills.Once you have made your network in freelancing you can easily get 40-80k per month more than what MNC offer.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Oct 11, 2013)

sandeep410 said:


> So how many drops do you have one or two???
> Anyway you should have continued your engineering. Passing 1st year is the hardest rest of year is manageable.
> Also theres no guarantee that you would not get a drop while doing BCA or MCA.
> Dont dream of working in MNC. Working in small companys is also good and you have better job security in smaller company's.
> ...



Dude.. lets talk some ground reality here.. With 12th as his qualification, which isnt any close to professional studies (nothing that can earn you a bread apart from the minimum qualification earned to enter professional studies), what kinda "skills" are we looking out of the person?? Lets not show some 40/80K stats here which is not possible for him as per his current state.

As suggested, OP should take some counselling and asking for view here will not yield you much because youngters here arent enough experienced to advice you on such critical issues


----------



## Kingston (Oct 11, 2013)

Ok Sandeep,Look I am just worried a lot man,Thats all..:-
i am an engineering dropout as said in this question and there is no drop before that not even after 12th or 10th..I found it very hard to pass my subjects in engineering E&C branch..
Some of my friends are still there in college and they also have no guarantee when they will pass out from that place..they already had 2 drops in 2nd year itself and are saying they will drop again 3rd year also..
I didnt want to do such engg course where i take 6-7 years to pass out with E&C degree and be unemployed or have to do more money loosing courses like MBA and M.tech to get a job..
I am hard working and i worked hard to get good cet marks and IN 12th but somewhere in that time frame i lost my goal and myself...I am just trying to stand on my own two feet again..
Its not how i planned my life and i didnt want this to happen..
At that time i did not know eligiblity with companies and all that.I did not also know companies(MNC) dont hire students with more gap years.I DID NOT KNOW THIS FACT..Now through internet research i found out i hit a dead end..
I am shy, introverted and i like staying at home..I am not having many friends bro..I am now trying to change my personality and be a little bold in life..
So please dude,help me by suggesting something and kindly explain to me what is freelancing bro..How does it work..


----------



## Kingston (Oct 11, 2013)

Ok, Mr.Rakesh ..I totally understand what u mean to say..But if you were in my shoes you would have the same questions as i have right now..Also u seem like a guy who is settled well so maybe u can try and show a bit more concern..I am asking suggestion,not physical help..

Since you and zangetsu said about counselling i would like to know,
*1.What kind of counselling are you talking about?*
If its counselling by a psychologist or a psychiatrist then i have been there before..My mom tricked me and took me to him..I told him how i felt and what my situation was in engineering and my life till now and guess what he did,After the session,He blamed my mom for being controlling and said i am perfectly fine...
If there are counselers who specialize in academic counselling then how do i find or reach them 
I live in a small town in karnataka,Not bangalore or mumbai,These guys are out of my reach.

So moving on,
Even after that i attended all my 9 backlogs from 1st and 2nd year in last July(2013)..I was able to clear 2 subjects,rest went down It was my 3rd year in college..All my friends except few are passing and talking placements,I was stuck in 2nd year with many other who still want games and movies and money from parents and leisure..I was fed up of them and i couldn't take all the depression in and around me..I wanted to get out..
I have never failed a subject upto 12th..and failing here was a huge crack on my head!

2.*Now that the damage is done all i want to know is,*
How badly does a 4 year gap affect a person's chance of getting a job or possible placements? does he have to struggle more or does he have to do some more certifications or have good knowledge in his subject? If i refresh my ways and study and get good marks in any other course will that be helpful? 

this above is my whole point of posting a thread here..Can u try and please say something useful.

I dropped out after i couldnt pass my 2nd year in four attempts..Last exam i gave was in July(2013).I had 9 backlogs and i only cleared 2 and it was already 3 years spent in college..I did not want to waste 7 years trying to get a degree in E&C after which i would(obviously) be unemployed and would be compelled to go for MBA or M.Tech and lose lots of my parents money again..
At the time of droping out i did not know any eligibility criteria or the *NO MORE THAN 2 YEARS GAP THING* by MNC's..

Now i realise i made a mistake and i have a void of 4 years in my academic career.. Still some of my friends are wasting time watching movies,Parents money and liesure around the hostel and calling me to the hostel..I wont mix there anymore..I did not want all that and i have a life experience now..

All i want to know is* How bad is this 4 years gap going to affect my future jobs and interviews..WIll i have to do some certifications or Should i need to have good knowledge and thats enough? Will i need to explain to the HR and what should i do when i reach this point in time..I just want to prepared now that i understand how things work out and be at my best position when i reach here.. *

I am not hunting to get in MNC and earn 12-15 lakh p.a or anything..I dont believe in shorcut rich schemes also..I am ready to work my ass off now..and I am well to do and can live my life as a middle class guy as i have been all my life..

I want to do BCA+MCA and then try to get a job anyhere i can.. and have promised myself to do better and improve my life and be someone i want to be..

Ur posts help me understand and i need response from you guys..Awaiting suggestions..Help me out


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 11, 2013)

^^as I said the best person to give u a good direction is a counselor bcoz they have more knowledge on this aspect


----------



## cutemug (Oct 11, 2013)

Counselling as in you need to get in touch with some educational counsellors,
Who might guide you in the right direction and help you choose a path.
Although a setback like a gap of four years is not good,
Still there are so many career options nowadays in which you can succeed,
It doesn't have to be engineering and medical courses always, to be successful in life.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 11, 2013)

The biggest counselor is you itself, though I've to admit that a phase comes in life when you're really broke, and apparently you're into it. But don't worry mate, people here and there have seen worse, and have still risen. Just don't lose your self-confidence; that's your greatest asset. 



> Even after that i attended all my 9 backlogs from 1st and 2nd year in last July(2013)



If you think you fared poor, I will have to admit that I got 11 backs in 1-2yr of engg, now beat that 

I'm not saying it to make you feel that you fared better than me , but you just didn't gather enough courage to clear them all. Harsh, but truth.

And since you've left engg, so no point talking about it.

Point is what should be your next step ?

Regarding the gap you asked, yes it does matter a lot. But there are a few companies out there who just look for pure talent keeping your CV/gaps (again, if not much) aside. But do remember, they WILL ask an explanation for your gap (at least in pvt sector). And there's no correct answer to it. Just answer it from the bottom of your heart, but in a positive way.

Regarding career path, you make yourself appear interested in IT sector. Good choice, I'd say, as this is the best field according to me, if you have got the balls in demand. Just hard work won't do, build interest. Build approach, the most important thing in every subject.

Last but not the least, I'd strictly suggest you not to do MCA. It will be a clear wastage of 3 crucial years of your career life. Instead, try to build your skills in BCA period (3 yrs) itself. MCA will add no star on your shoulder, only the skills will. If at all you succeed doing this much, do a MBA at some point but not so late in your life. You will thank yourself !!

Aameen !


----------



## rakesh_ic (Oct 11, 2013)

Kingston said:


> Ok, Mr.Rakesh ..I totally understand what u mean to say..But if you were in my shoes you would have the same questions as i have right now..Also u seem like a guy who is settled well so maybe u can try and show a bit more concern..I am asking suggestion,not physical help..
> 
> Since you and zangetsu said about counselling i would like to know,
> *1.What kind of counselling are you talking about?*
> ...



Buddy.. You dont have to mistake me when i said ppl here cant help you. I am just stating the fact. Because, no one here can fill your shoes and look at life as you are facing it now. For that, only a person who is professional in doing that or someone who has gone through lot of experiences in life (may be an elderly person) can help you give that moral strength.

Having said that, always remember there isnt a well designed road block in life. Even if you think u have found one, there is always a possibility to mend your way out.

One thing I can confirm, you are in a much better position than your frns who havent realized their responsibilities yet which also means you just have to find the right direction. 

IMO, studies is the right direction for you. Why give up now as you arent a qualified professional yet? Try getting into courses that interest you. Even a normal ITI courses like electricals will do as well. But if u can make through BCA as regulars, you still can go for MCA as distace education while working. 

So for now its studies to be concentrated on and not job or money (unless your family cant support you financially for your higher studies, atleast next 3 yrs)



dashing.sujay said:


> The biggest counselor is you itself, though I've to admit that a phase comes in life when you're really broke, and apparently you're into it. But don't worry mate, people here and there have seen worse, and still have risen. Just don't lose your self-confidence; that's your greatest asset.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very well put buddy.. But MCA isnt such a bad choice if it is from other streams of bachelors degree. Like in my case, I have done BSC computers + MCA. 

But as he is opting for BCA, taking MCA again doesnt add much to what he already gathers knowledge on.


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Oct 11, 2013)

Get good professional assistance from a *career counselor*

There are many options after BCA. Don't aim for an MNC straight away. The entry requirements for an MNC are very strict. When engineers find it difficult then others must surely have it tough. The difficulty is not getting into just about any MNC. Better the employer, greater the difficulty. Besides acads you ought to have excellent analytical skills. There are recruitment tests and many other such hoops to test you on that before you finally get the chance to get interviewed.

Every course is different and B.Tech ECE wasn't a bad choice imo. Most of the jobs for B.Tech CSE overlaps with them. The first year is nothing compared to the second and the third. The first and the last are the easy ones. The last gets a bit hectic due to placements and the final year project but that's all. Subjects are mostly electives and they overlap with other streams. The core is taught in second and third. The very syllabus that comes in GATE. But all that doesn't matter because you don't want to do that.

I don't know much about IT industry but some things always work. You should start studying industry trends. For example, many people are learning app development as there is a huge demand for _*quality developers*_. If you haven't started your course yet then start studying about any platform. Android is a good start btw. You can google whatever you want to learn about and btw google themselves have a tutorial dedicated for developers--> Android Developer's Blog. After your BCA and app development skills or any other skill that you plan to acquire you should also prepare for national level recruitment tests such these to make sure you don't get left out in the cold during campus placements(which is very likely)
AMCAT
e-litmus
In short, if you score at least a CGPA 7 in your BCA and score equally well in these tests then you can definitely land a good job

The above route is a bit long and difficult in that you'll have to compete with better candidates but as long as you have a good BCA+AMCAT/e-litmus score you can over ride that gap problem. Now the following is a bit more reliable way of starting your career.

Another industry that is quite robust is Networking. Though good jobs are few but those that are, pay well. *No one can deny that a developer scales well* but a network admin finds opportunities in almost every company. There are certain guidelines that can put you on the right track but the foundation starts with Data Communications by Forouzan. This builds a solid foundation on which everything rests. The text that should work as a supplement is Computer Networks by A. Tanenbaum

Certs are the only way to get your foot in the door of networking. Though people do Juniper training but Cisco is the leader in supplying networking gear. So you should look into that. There are some institutes that provide job offer and I can personally confirm this because one of my IT friends in the very same class had done it. Note that these certs have a hefty price. The total cost can be half of that of a typical private engineering course so you have to take that into account. Joining a big institute will give you great opportunity to make contacts and then they can get in touch if they get an opening so you should check with them.

The last I heard about something happening in the IT space is thing called _*cloud infrastructure*_. I have no knowledge on that but I'd recommend, you dig this. They say there is a demand in the coming days.

All the best, but still don't forget to pay your counselor a visit



dashing.sujay said:


> Regarding career path, you make yourself appear interested in IT sector. Good choice, I'd say, as this is the best field according to me, if you have got the balls in demand. Just hard work won't do, build interest. Build approach, the most important thing in every subject.







dashing.sujay said:


> Last but not the least, I'd strictly suggest you not to do MCA. It will be a clear wastage of 3 crucial years of your career life. Instead, try to build your skills in BCA period (3 yrs) itself. MCA will add no star on your shoulder, only the skills will. If at all you succeed doing this much, do a MBA at some point but not so late in your life. You will thank yourself !!



MCA ~ B.Tech CSE, so no an MCA is *NOT *useless actually. My brother did his MCA after BA  and he is currently working in NIIT. Though OP needs to figure that out for himself, but MCA > BCA anyday. Even getting admitted to an MCA from a good school takes some preparation. That said, an MCA is not mandatory either. So coming from an IT background you may know better.

You are spot on about doing MBA 


rakesh_ic said:


> But as he is opting for BCA, taking MCA again doesnt add much to what he already gathers knowledge on.



That was something I didn't know


----------



## Gollum (Oct 11, 2013)

Dude!
I am one of the biggest fails in life and I am still doing good.
All you need to do is stop quitting!

Don't drop out of engineering. Study hard and clear it. An engineer is still and Engineer.
You wont get a core job but you can easily make it in a technical call center. They will accept you and if you can speak good english and have decent enough computer knowledge you can easily climb up the ranks. 

Not all can start big. Stop dreaming and start doing!
You will find it very difficult and frustrating in the start, but its only the start that is difficult, everything after that is easy.

I have failed almost each and every subject in engineering and I even said that I failed miserably in my interview. [off campus, still got through as I smashed their technical round]. PS I started my first job at the age of 26 also!

If you are not a technical person, then you should do bcom and then MBA[again need to work hard]

You can only succeed in life if you work hard.


----------



## sandeep410 (Oct 11, 2013)

First of all to every1 here 12th is more than enough to get good pay packages.One of my friend is just 12th and he earns 60k per month.Besides he got 79 and 60% in his 10th and 12th so hes not the hopeless idiot.
@Kingston Since you are shy and not bold you cant do lot of jobs like marketing,sales and even call centre. You would need to attend a personality developement course. however sadly most of the institutions just want your money and doesnt actually teach you anything.
Now if you do MCA as planned you might get a job of 10k @age of 26.
Or you can go for freelancing. For this you would need to ask what skills you are good at, if you are a artist or very good in photoshop you can start making money very quickly. Or you would need to learn some skills like java,c++,html5 etc.
Theres lot of jobs for webdesigners, app developers , game developers. You can search for recent trends and go for the right skills,
It will take some 9 months to actually see your 1st dollar, but once you start receiving it you can really make it good(atleast 40k per month) and you dont even have to step out from your home. All you need is PC and internet.
However if you choose freelancing that means you dont have a degree which might make it difficult to get married.

Hope that helps


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Oct 11, 2013)

sandeep410 said:


> First of all to every1 here 12th is more than enough to get good pay packages.One of my friend is just 12th and he earns 60k per month.Besides he got 79 and 60% in his 10th and 12th so hes not the hopeless idiot.



I know of a similar experience but statistically speaking that is *rare* and a bachelors is a *bare minimum* to even apply for a job


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 11, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> Very well put buddy.. But MCA isnt such a bad choice if it is from other streams of bachelors degree. Like in my case, I have done BSC computers + MCA.
> 
> But as he is opting for BCA, taking MCA again doesnt add much to what he already gathers knowledge on.



Your last line itself gives my answer.

Point is I've seen a couple of friends doing MCA, and apparently, it added nothing to their CV except a PG degree.

Private companies are never a fan of degrees. Same is the case for M.Tech. The salary difference between a B.Tech and M.Tech student isn't much. What matters is the skill.



Mr.Kickass said:


> MCA ~ B.Tech CSE, so no an MCA is *NOT *useless actually. My brother did his MCA after BA  and he is currently working in NIIT. Though OP needs to figure that out for himself, but MCA > BCA anyday. Even getting admitted to an MCA from a good school takes some preparation. That said, an MCA is not mandatory either. So coming from an IT background you may know better.



MCA ~ B.Tech CSE only in theory, not in practical. 2 more years of waste, making you just "equivalent" to another degree ? huh.

The point I want to convey is that time is a very important factor for OP now, and collecting degrees has got no real value. And no one can deny that.

Suppose he's offered a salary of 15k after BCA, what will be the increment after doing MCA ? Well, may be not even 15k. That's the harsh truth.

That's why I said to focus on skills rather than degrees.

An MBA after some experience (after BCA) will be much much better than doing MCA. No second thoughts about it.



sandeep410 said:


> First of all to every1 here 12th is more than enough to get good pay packages.One of my friend is just 12th and he earns 60k per month.



Bhai, yahi raasta apna tu, and you'll land creating similar thread here after 3 years.


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 11, 2013)

TBH , in modern world it really doesn't matter whether you are a B.E. or MCA or BSc.IT/CS . In the end all that matters is how much you are willing to give to your job and your willingness to learn.
I have seen lots of B.Tech's and MCA working in Tech Support , and many Bsc./BCOM/Undergrads in Development.

A major problem with Indian youth is that if you get a Job in MNC , your life is successful else you're an epic failure. However , it is not.

IMO , you should try to get a Graduate Degree you can easily acquire.In the meanwhile you should start working and spending your time in stuff you are interested in.Experience is really important these days.
It's not like that Degrees aren't necessary , they are required but they won't gaurantee you a success. Getting a degree is positive because it gives you new round of opportunities and opens new paths for you due to the industry standards.


----------



## sandeep410 (Oct 11, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> Bhai, yahi raasta apna tu, and you'll land creating similar thread here after 3 years.


I dont need to i am already sucessful. Problem with people in our society is that they think you are only sucessful if you complete some degree and managed to work in some MNC. When there are lot of people who havent done anything and are highly sucessful.
What matters is skill not your degree.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 11, 2013)

sandeep410 said:


> I dont need to i am already sucessful. Problem with people in our society is that they think you are only sucessful if you complete some degree and managed to work in some MNC. When there are lot of people who havent done anything and are highly sucessful.



There's something called bare minimum. If you don't cross that, you not counted. Fact.



> What matters is skill not your degree.



That's what I'm trying to say, but only after "minimum eligibility".


----------



## cute.bandar (Oct 12, 2013)

> There's something called bare minimum. If you don't cross that, you not counted. Fact.


And who decides the bare minimum ? Most people are like "yaar college kar le, I know it means nothing, but the whole society wants it"



> I dont need to i am already sucessful. Problem with people in our society is that they think you are only sucessful if you complete some degree and managed to work in some MNC. When there are lot of people who havent done anything and are highly sucessful.
> What matters is skill not your degree.


Agreed 100% with you buddy. This is the age of the internet. SKILLS MATTER , and will matter more and more. 

@OP Even I am a college dropout. wasted 4 years in that craphole. Was depressed for years.  BUt I worked hard on my skills and now I landed my first fulltime job with a UK company and am very confident about the future and on.


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 12, 2013)

cute.bandar said:


> And who decides the bare minimum ? Most people are like "yaar college kar le, I know it means nothing, but the whole society wants it"
> 
> 
> Agreed 100% with you buddy. This is the age of the internet. SKILLS MATTER , and will matter more and more.
> ...



My dear friend , I don't want to dissapoint you neither do I intend to contradict your views , but there's a bare minimum even logically. Not sure if that has to be undergrad college or whatsoever , but there is and should be a bare minimum.

College education teaches us a lot of stuff in life.It depends on how much you indulge in learning it though. Also it depends that on line of work you want to proceed.Some may need you to be theoratically strong and proven , while some may require yo to be just educated enough to teach yourself the job.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 12, 2013)

No body decides the bare min. It automatically gets set. There were days when even 10th was a great deal, so is it the same according to you ? Time changes, criterion changes. 

If you think that you can also be a college drop out and eventually become Zuckerberg, then all the best.

This is not about identifying the talent on the basis of degree, rather a de-facto standard, which no one sets. If you're over talented then good for you, but not everybody is like that.


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Oct 12, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> MCA ~ B.Tech CSE only in theory, not in practical. 2 more years of waste, making you just "equivalent" to another degree ? huh.
> 
> The point I want to convey is that time is a very important factor for OP now, and collecting degrees has got no real value. And no one can deny that.
> 
> ...



That's why I thought someone coming from a CS background could better answer that.

However, in my erstwhile choice of industry you couldn't even think of working without a masters(unless you graduate from the top schools). That's not the minimum but *strongly recommended*. Just like many fresh grads joining IIMs are frowned upon because they are having *zero work experience* and the only ones who make it without further questions are the toppers similarly, when I was applying for jobs I noticed how most of them were asking at least 3 years of work experience in specific domains(not to mention, their preference for schools). Those were lessons learnt the hard way.




Rishi. said:


> Also it depends that on line of work you want to proceed.Some may need you to be theoratically strong and proven , while some may require yo to be just educated enough to teach yourself the job.



Nailed it



Kingston said:


> Awaiting suggestions..



I forgot to mention this, besides Android, Windows is another alternative platform to develop. Recently it has started this initiative to help out its new developers. Here have a look,

Getting started with developing for Windows Phone

My last suggestions would be,
1. Pick a domain
2. Pick a school(to get formal recognition)
3. Train(both formally *and* informally)
4. Network(create industry links)

Finally, you need to show some interest and let us know what you're good at so that we may guide you, so nothing can proceed without your participation in that regards


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 12, 2013)

Freelancing is something that has been brought down by the internet revolution , and has heavily influenced the market.
This is a place which relies heavily on your skills rather than Degree , usually because all that matters in the end is the quality of work , cost endured and satisfaction of client.


----------



## sandeep410 (Oct 12, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> There's something called bare minimum. If you don't cross that, you not counted. Fact.
> That's what I'm trying to say, but only after "minimum eligibility".



No theres no such thing as bare minimum. If you have knowledge and skill you can be sucessful even if you havent passed 10th std.
Theres lot of great personality who never went to school like thomas edison. People who think beyond getting a job are the ones who make it high.


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Oct 12, 2013)

sandeep410 said:


> No theres no such thing as bare minimum. If you have knowledge and skill you can be sucessful even if you havent passed 10th std.
> Theres lot of great personality who never went to school like thomas edison. People who think beyond getting a job are the ones who make it high.



An exception doesn't break the rule

Well, this thread is going offtopic and OP is mute


----------



## Kingston (Oct 12, 2013)

Thank you Mr.kickass...My point exactly..
I went away for a while and when i came back, this turns complete strange and un related..
Alright guys lets wrap up..[*B]Thank you so much for all your replies*..It helped my perpective to change..I hope things go fine for me and everyone else who took trouble of replying..I cant thank you enough..*I wont let it go to waste*[/B]..
NOw since i am new here can anyone tell me *how to stop this thread*,chose best answer or whatever before i get more replies coming...I cant come and read it everyday only to find new arguements and ideas.. .


----------



## Kingston (Oct 12, 2013)

Thank you brother..


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 13, 2013)

You can't "stop" this thread,  just report to close it. 

And there's no provisioning in this forum to choose a best answer.

PS: All the best


----------



## Kingston (Oct 13, 2013)

Thanks..i Will definetely go through this..


----------



## Kingston (Oct 13, 2013)

Ok i am really interested in cs..i used to change firmware on my phone,flash it..change the icon orientation,behavior..Screwed up my nokia C6 trying to do all this..


----------



## Kingston (Oct 13, 2013)

I am interested in OS and developing..i can sit all night coding and hacking/jailbreaking my phone..i Screwed up my nokia c6 this way..currently i own a nokia N8..I was wondering,In order to test the app i may try to develop i will need a android phone.. N8 is symbian belle...
Should i opt to buy a phone or should i just try to use a emulator on my computer..vmware could run android 4.0 ics pretty well..


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 13, 2013)

You already know your path buddy, bas samay ki baat hai 

Use emulator for now.


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Oct 14, 2013)

Kingston said:


> ...can anyone tell me *how to stop this thread*,chose best answer or whatever before i get more replies coming...I cant come and read it everyday only to find new arguements and ideas.. .



Just unsubscribe this thread



Kingston said:


> I am interested in OS and developing..i can sit all night coding and hacking/jailbreaking my phone..i Screwed up my nokia c6 this way..currently i own a nokia N8..I was wondering,In order to test the app i may try to develop i will need a android phone.. N8 is symbian belle...
> Should i opt to buy a phone or should i just try to use a emulator on my computer..vmware could run android 4.0 ics pretty well..



Nothing beats a phone but testing is usually done on emulators before it runs on the phone. Google a bit on that though

Symbian is dead, so look into Android or iOS or WP. Cost for developing on iOS is high and out of the remaining two, Android is the best imo. Lot of support out there. Great people over at XDA ready to help you with each and every detail. In fact, they recently started an initiative calling it the XDA University. Not yet developed though, it will grow over time into a full fledged university.

Develop a strong background in Linux because its the kernel that makes an OS such as Android possible. I might have written somewhere something about it but I just can't seem to find it in my history so you'll have to google. That's all.


----------



## sandeep410 (Oct 14, 2013)

If you are gona be mobile developer which is very good thing you would need to buy android as well as iphone for testing. Emulators arent that useful, you need a real device to test on. Remember you need money to make money. Ignore windows phone for now.
What kickass says is not the truth, android is worst of two. Your app wont make any money on android but it will on IOS.
Releasing an app for IOS is pain in butt, but its definitely more rewarding than android.
My game on IOS has made me 100$ same on android has made me 10$.


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 14, 2013)

sandeep410 said:


> If you are gona be mobile developer which is very good thing you would need to buy android as well as iphone for testing. Emulators arent that useful, you need a real device to test on. Remember you need money to make money. Ignore windows phone for now.
> What kickass says is not the truth, android is worst of two. Your app wont make any money on android but it will on IOS.
> Releasing an app for IOS is pain in butt, but its definitely more rewarding than android.
> My game on IOS has made me 100$ same on android has made me 10$.


I didn't think that Kickass was wrong in that perspective.
For someone looking forward for learning it all on self , Open-Source is the way to go. IOS does cost a lot to learn and develop , plus the hardship to get it accepted . 
I don't think he meant about the performance part while comparing IOS/Droid/WP.


----------



## sandeep410 (Oct 14, 2013)

IOS is easier to develop than android. Theres no Cost involved in learning process Cost is only for buying your devices.
Its ofcourse is difficult to get accepted for IOS. You need to pay 100$/ year and you need a credit card. (Debit card do works sometimes).
Android on the other hand is 25$ for lifetime i guess.

But what matters in the end is how much money you are gona make. Its very difficult to get downloads for your app on android.
Where as on IOS you can just put your app and get downloads. My game after marketing on number of forums hardly made any downloads on android where as on IOS it got 800 Downloads just on the 1st day without any marketing.
Lotsof developers dont even make a android version now a days.
On top of that if your game is very good and a paid game with seroius marketing  you might get 50k downloads on android but out of that only 1k ppl might have actually bought your game. Rest would have just pirated.
Piracy level is low on IOS.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 14, 2013)

iOS is for sure much much for rewarding than Android, as far as app development is concerned.


----------



## Kingston (Oct 15, 2013)

Update:Hello, i am back again.. I spoke to my parents about all these things and said i want to do BCA but my mother insists i do diploma in cs.. Now i know if i do diploma i have to do engineering, i cant do other course... 
She says diploma holders get job fast and no further study required.. And with BCA,wel she isnt as sure as she is with diploma..
What do u suggest?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 15, 2013)

Graduation>>diploma.


----------



## avinandan012 (Oct 15, 2013)

Let's see ....

1. You mentioned you do coding
if you have basic skills register for "Amazon Ninja Coder Challenge" today, cause contest starts from 19th October,2013. There will be 3 levels. After *successfully* completing the 3rd level you will get a interview call from Amazon if you can crack the interview you got yourself a job.
There will be mostly regular mathematical problems with higher end will based on using graph theory( Sem2-3 ) and different optimisation techniques.

2. Many of you have the wrong info about "minimum criteria"
To answer this lets not go back to the days of Archimedes, rather look at British rule nearly 150 years ago in India a person of 8th grade could land dream job. 
Minimum criteria depends on Industry at average a *Bachelors degree *is a must for even applying now - a -days(2013). The exception being in software product companies where at minimum you have to show somekind of coding experience of atleast 4 years.

And though many of you are famed with Zuckerburg's success as a college drop out billionare, face the fact this is not the "Country of Opportunity" and you are not Zuckerburg. He had an idea & knew *how to market that idea*. He became successfull cause in most parts of US everyday life involves internet usage in their day-to-day lives. We are getting to that point slowly....


@op I would suggest join the BCA course you are thinking and in the mean time develop some coding skills. There are many forums for coding join some of them there are sites which gives direct chance of interview after a coding challenge. 

So dont loose hope there are many things you can do...


----------



## sandeep410 (Oct 15, 2013)

I would suggest you still work for yourself rather than others.
Like they say in 3 idiots do what you like to do and money will follow.
If you ask any1 they would always tell you the same thing do BCA,MCA diploma,deggree whatever.
But remember one thing you are already behind the race. It will take lot of time for you to catchup.And stupid hr will always ask you why you have so much gap and they would have this stupid no gap and 1 gap policy.

I would suggest you to do what you like start learning app developement and other things that you like and are interested in it.
Once you start learning stuff you would already know how to make money of it. Once you start making money of it you would be easily earning more than what your BE friend would be getting from his regular job.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Oct 15, 2013)

I think op got answer.

Closed


----------

